# Interesting article about Christopher Tolkien and interview in Le Monde



## Lady_of_Gondor (Dec 14, 2013)

Hey,

I don't know if anyone here speaks French, but if you do, you should read this article: http://www.lemonde.fr/culture/article/2012/07/05/tolkien-l-anneau-de-la-discorde_1729858_3246.html 

It's quite interesting. I'm not sure if it is translated into English anywhere out there. It was published about a year ago.

Bonne Lecture!


----------



## Lady_of_Gondor (Dec 14, 2013)

I found a translation!

Voila! http://www.worldcrunch.com/culture-...arillion-lord-of-rings/c3s10299/#.UqygJvRDvSh


----------

